
A new platform that gets rid of “Likes and Followers.” (Pre-launch) - adelbel
http://WWw.PIVIT.me
======
vectorEQ
there is not really information on what this is... the page simply ask for
some information which i can imagine people wouldn't hand out if there's not
any clear information on the page what will happen to them or some example of
how the platform works / what it's benefits are opposed to other platforms
etc. etc.

